# Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!



## Hemmingway60 (18. März 2009)

Moin,Moin Ihr Carp-hunters oderSpecimen-Angler! Ich lese immer Interesiert eure Beiträge und habe den eindruck,hier wollen einige das Karpfenangeln neu Erfinden! Wir haben auch solche Helden der Szene imVerein! Kann mir mal einer erklären warum ihr unsere Anglersprache so verfremden müsst? Beispiel:Zelt=Bivi Rutenablage=Roodputt Teigkugel=Boili usw,usw. Also Leute ich bin stolz auf meine Muttersprache und behaupte"vor 1980 war die Angelwelt verständtlicher,für jeder mann und frau.Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst daran,wenn das Haar Angeln in Deutschland seinen Siegeszug begonnen hätte, würde die ganze Sparte mit Deutschen Fachbegriffen Korrespontieren. Es ist wie mit allem wir Deutsche sind für alles offen.Aber sollten wir nicht unsere Sprache Benutzen???#6 Petri Heil von einen Vielseitigkeits Angler (Allrounder)


----------



## Herr Schneider (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

ich bin auch kein freund der verfremdung vom deutschen aber das meiste zubehör kommt halt aus dem aussland.und wie nennt man ein rodpod im deutschen???? 3 facher angelhalter?und das ist ja nicht nur bei karpfenanglern sonder in jeder angelsparte.also nicht aufregen|supergrikannst ja mal eine liste reinstellen wo du das ganze ,,tackle,,ins deutsche übsetzt bzw. umschreibst#h


----------



## rice (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

hehe das Problem hast nich nur du^^

mich störts auch das alles in Englisch ist nur kannst als Angler nich viel machen da es der Hersteller is der die rutenablage nu ma Rod pod nennt.

mußt mir auch erst die übersetzungen durchlese was überhaupt was ist^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Das ist ja kein anglerisches, sondern ein sprachliches "Problem"..
Die Globalisierung trifft (schon von Anbeginn der Menschheit an) halt auch die Sprache.

Und Sprache entwickelt sich, sowohl insgesamt wie auch in einzelnen Sparten.

Das lässt sich nicht verhindern.   

Man kann nur selber an seinem eigenen Schreibstil oder seinen eignen Sprache "arbeiten", wenn einen das stört. 

Man wird das aber dadurch weder ändern noch aufhalten.....


----------



## maesox (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Muße neulich auch meine Augen verdrehen,als jemand hier ein geheignetes *RODBAG* für seine Ruten suchte|uhoh:

So ist das eben und ganz läßt sich das Verwenden der "coolen Worte" nicht vermeiden#c


----------



## Franky (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Dropshot, Twitchen, Eyehook, Shad, Twister, Feeder-Rute usw... Man findet sowas doch nu wirklich nicht nur bei den Specimen-Hunters, sondern im gesamten Sprachraum, und dann noch zum Teil gemischtmatscht! Noch schlimmer wird's, wie ich meine, wenn man "coole" Wörter völlig falsch benutzt. Siehe zuletzt den berühmten Angsthaken: Sting(er) (Stachel) oder Stringer? Nein, letzteres ist kein Höschen sondern eigentlich ein Längsträger (kein Linksträger ) oder ein Teil um Saiten aufzuziehen...
Koppschüddeln und nich verzagen zu fragen, was denn im Zweifelsfall gemeint sei... :q


----------



## Michel81 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

das sind eben fachbegriffe. ein rodpod meint eben etwas anderes als rutenhalter, ein boilie ist etwas anderes als eine teigkugel und ein bivi ist eben nicht ein normales zelt (da kann ich mich irren). importierte fachbegriffe sind häufig präziser als die deutschen entsprechungen. und ich halte es für eine unnötige verkomplizierung deutsche begriffe für etwas wie boilie einzuführen. wer nicht weiß, was ein boilie ist, der würde auch mit der deutschen übersetzung nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Michel81 schrieb:


> . wer nicht weiß, was ein boilie ist, der würde auch mit der deutschen übersetzung nichts anfangen können.



Aus dem medizinischen kommend könnte man es Furünkelchen nennen... :q:q:q

Sorry für OT...:q


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Na ja, deutsch ist eben nicht die einzige und führende Sprache auf dem Planeten, deshalb nimmt man für die meisten Gerätschaften eben die am weitesten verbreiteste (du kannst es auch globalisierung nennen). Oder würdest du dein Handy etwa anders nennen wollen (Handtelefon?). Oder die Namen der ganzen Autotypen (Limited, Smart, Fontera, etc...).
Wenn du natürlich nicht aus Deutschland rauskommst, dich nur mit alte eingesessenen Anglern umgibst und dich dem Lauf der Zeit nicht anpassen möchtest, kann ich dich verstehen. Allerdings ist es z.B. für mich, wenn ich mal in Spanien bin, ganz erfreulich, wenn man mich auch dort versteht, wenn ich z.B Dinge wie Rod Pod oder C&R von mir gebe....#6


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Es ist doch viel billiger auf einen Artikel nur eine Sprache drucken zu müssen,soll der Konsument hat die lernen #6

So denken nun mal die Marketingstrategen,sonnst bist du ein Feind der Globalisierung.


----------



## Student (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hi!

Das ist doch kein ausschließliches Problem der Karpfenangler. Oder was habt ihr für *Crankbait, Minnow, Stickbait* Wobbler?

Nur: Übersetz das mal ins Deutsche! Das sind feststehende Kategorien in USA/Japan etc., wo soll da bei deutschen Übersetzungen noch jemand wissen, worum es geht?

Mfg

Student


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Aber sollten wir nicht unsere Sprache Benutzen?



Ja, sollten wir öfter mal. Aber dazu gehört ganz oberlehrerhaft dann auch, ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung zu beherrschen.
Sorry an den TE, aber wer sich so wenig Mühe gibt, einen Text halbwegs fehlerfrei ins Board zu hacken, dem kann ich die Sorge um die deutsche Sprache nicht so ganz abnehmen.

Wie war das, "ROODPUTT"...?

|bigeyes


----------



## Phil Lee (18. März 2009)

*Moin Hemmingway*

Ich kann dein Unverständnis nachvollziehen, sehe es allerdings genau so wie meine VorPOSTER (da ham wirs mal wieder).
Ob es jetzt der Begriff AnglerBOARD ist, oder die schon lange eingeführten Begriffe wie Skateboard, Walkman und und und.
Ich selber stelle den Raubfischen nach (Spinnfischen, noch so`n Ding), und gerade hier entsteht ein unglaublich neuer Wortschatz (ich zähle mal nix auf). Ne Zeitlang habe ich mir auch Gedanken darüber gemacht, aber ob ich jetzt immer Rollbrett statt Skateboard, ist vollkommen egal. Wir alle werden es zwar nicht mehr erleben, aber in einigen Jahrzehnten wird ohnehin alles in einer Sprache kommuniziert. Oder vielleicht zwei, aber is doch super, dann kann jeder mit jedem sprechen.
"Mit der Zeit gehen" ist hier das Stichwort, denn wir wollen uns ja nicht abkapseln von dem restlichen Angelgeschehen auf der Welt, und wenn da nun mal die Amerikaner Vorreiter sind, dann ist es eben so.
Falls einer J.Dietels Spinnfischen Buch hat, das ist ein Top-Beispiel, denn hier wird nur von Twitch-Burn-jerk-dropshot-Baitcast-Walk-the-Dog usw. gesprochen. 
Muss man sich reinfinden, aber nichts unmögliches, sogar spannend.

trotzdem wäre eine Liste mit sämtlichen (englischen) Begriffen ins deutsche übersetzt sehr witzich!

Wer Wörter hat, gerne per PM, ich setz mich da mal ran...
Lach mich jetzt schon schlapp.


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Moin Hemmingway*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> trotzdem wäre eine Liste mit sämtlichen (englischen) Begriffen ins deutsche übersetzt sehr witzich!
> 
> Wer Wörter hat, gerne per PM, ich setz mich da mal ran...
> Lach mich jetzt schon schlapp.


 

:q:q:q 

Bitte schön, könnte man ja weiter dran Arbeiten 



ANTI TANGLE - Zubehör um Schnurverwicklungen zu vermeiden.

BAIT - Köder

BAIT ROCKET - Futterrakete

BAITRUNNER - Freilaufrolle

BED CHAIR - Karpfenliege

BIVY od. DOME - Zelt für Angler

BIVY PEGS - Zelthäringe

BACK LEADS - Blei zum Absenken der Hauptschnur

BARBLESS HOOKS - Schonhaken

BOILIES - proteinhaltige gekochte Teigkugeln

BOILIE BAG - Tasche für Boilies

BUTT BANGER - optischer Bissanzeiger

BUZZER BARS - Rutenauflagen

CARP BOMBS - Karpfenbleie

CARP SACK - Karpfensack

CARP RIG BOARD - Großes Board speziell entwickelt zum schonenden Aufbewahren von Karpfenvorfächern.

CARP ROD - Karpfenrute

CARRY ALL - Multifunktionstasche

CATCH & RELEASE - fangen und zurücksetzen

DAY TRIP - eintägiger Angleransitz

DIP - Konzentrat um Köder attraktiver zu machen

FLOATERS - schwimmende Boilies

FLAVOUR - Aromastoff - bestimmte Richtung

HOT SPOT - vielversprechende, ertragreiche Stelle im Wasser

HOOK - Angelhaken

HAIR NEEDLE - Boilienadel

HEAVY WEIGHT - formbare Bleipaste - Knetblei

HEAVY LEAD BAG - Tasche für Karpfen u. Grundbleie

LANDING NET - Unterfangkescher

LEAD CORE - Vorfachschnur mit Bleieinsatz

LINE - Angelschnur

LOCATION - Gewässerregion, Angelplatz

MARKER - Boje zur Markierung des Futterplatzes

MASTER TENT - Zelt ähnlicher Überwurf für Anglerschirme

OVERWRAP - Zeltüberwurf

PELLETS - An - oder Beifutter

POP UP´s - Schwimmboilies

PELLET GLUE - Futterkleber

PVA BAG - wasserlösliche Futtertasche

QUIVER - Rutentasche

READY MADES - fertige, gekaufte Boilies

RIG - Vorfach mit Montage

RIG BAG - Vorfachetui od. Tasche

RIG TUBE - Spule zum Aufbewahren von Vorfächern

RIG GLUE - Kleber um Vorfachknoten zu sichern

ROD POD - Rutenablage

RUN - Anbiss

SESSION, TRIP Angelausflug , Angeltour

SHOCK LEADER - Schlagschnur

SPOOL TUBE - Tasche für Ersatzspulen

SWINGER - optischer Bissanzeiger

SENSE APPEAL - Geschmacksverstärker

SHORT SESSION - kurzer Ansitz

SINGLE HOOKBAIT - fischen mit Hakenköder ohne anzufüttern

SLEEPING COVER - wasserabweisende und leicht gefütterte Decke

SOLUFLOAT - schwimmender, löslicher Schaumstoff

STRINGER - 4-5 Boilies werden auf PVA-Schnur gezogen und präsentiert.

STORM RODS - Sturmstangen

STIFF RIG - steifes monofiles Vorfach

SWIVEL - Wirbel

SILICON TUBE - Silikonschlauch der über die Schnur gezogen wird - gegen Verwicklungen oder als Abstandhalter.

SWEETENER - Süßstoff für den Köder

TACKLE - gesammte Angelausrüstung

THE METHOD - fischen mit Köderteig am Grundblei - ähnlich wie das fischen mit einem Futterkorb.

UNHOOKING MAT - Abhakmatte

WEIGHT SLING - Wiegesack


----------



## Dart (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sorry an den TE, aber wer sich so wenig Mühe gibt, einen Text halbwegs fehlerfrei ins Board zu hacken, dem kann ich die Sorge um die deutsche Sprache nicht so ganz abnehmen.
> 
> Wie war das, "ROODPUTT"...?
> 
> |bigeyes


Das ist die neue, deutsche Rechtschreibung.
Da kapituliert selbst der Googleübersetzungsdienst "Hemmingway-Deutsch".:q
Werde demnächst auch mal wieder mein Gestell zur Rutenablage aufbauen, und mit einem Kochling fischen.:k


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Na ja, deutsch ist eben nicht die einzige und führende Sprache auf dem Planeten, deshalb nimmt man für die meisten Gerätschaften eben die am weitesten verbreiteste (du kannst es auch globalisierung nennen).
> 
> Oder würdest du dein Handy etwa anders nennen wollen (Handtelefon?).
> Oder die Namen der ganzen Autotypen (Limited, Smart, Fontera, etc...).
> Wenn du natürlich nicht aus Deutschland rauskommst, dich nur mit alte eingesessenen Anglern umgibst und dich dem Lauf der Zeit nicht anpassen möchtest, kann ich dich verstehen. Allerdings ist es z.B. für mich, wenn ich mal in Spanien bin, ganz erfreulich, wenn man mich auch dort versteht, wenn ich z.B Dinge wie Rod Pod oder C&R von mir gebe....#6



Ganz schlechtes Beispiel 

Das "Handy" gibts nur in Deutschland, in keiner anderen Sprache.
Frag mal nen Engländer ob er Dir sein Handy leihen kann... viel Spaß


----------



## Phil Lee (18. März 2009)

*Hahahaha*

Die Liste is ja geil, wo haste die denn her?


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ganz schlechtes Beispiel
> 
> Das "Handy" gibts nur in Deutschland, in keiner anderen Sprache.
> Frag mal nen Engländer ob er Dir sein Handy leihen kann... viel Spaß



Sorry, aber da liegst du völlig falsch! Das mag vielleicht für England gelten, in Osteuropa, Spanien oder Italien weis man, was damit gemeint ist....|rolleyes


----------



## Student (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da liegst du völlig falsch! Das mag vielleicht für England gelten, in Osteuropa, Spanien oder Italien weis man, was damit gemeint ist....|rolleyes



Zumindest ist es kein Anglizismus....


----------



## Fanne (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

das iss wie das dämliche Wort "TACKLE" ich sage dazu immer " Angelzeuch"


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> das iss wie das dämliche Wort "TACKLE" ich sage dazu immer " Angelzeuch"



Und ich immer Krempel oder Gedöns, wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob dieser Sprachgebrauch nur im hessischen Anwendung findet.....


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Student schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es kein Anglizismus....



Nö, aber umgekehrt (vom deutschen auf`s englische)....


----------



## Brummel (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

@Yoshi|wavey:,

kannst Dir sicher sein daß diese "Fachbegriffe" nicht nur in Hessen verwendet werden:vik:.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Hemmingway60 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hallo Kohlmeise!Du scheinst mir ja die volle Kontrolle über alles zu haben.Anstatt deine Meinung kundt zu tun, machst du hier einen auf Oberlehrer.Na ja jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Tino (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Das Gedüse mit dem überall englischen geht mir genauso wie Euch mächtig auf den Sack.

Was ich allerdings mehr als komisch finde, ist die Tatsache, das auch mehr als genug Leute hier, sich ganz komische (englische) Namen geben, als wenn sie keinen von zu Hause mitbekommen haben.#c

Ich schaue mir auch ausländische Foren an,und man wagt es nicht zu glauben:

Da gibt sich kein Schwein deutsche Fantasienamen.:vik:

*Dann verstehen diese Leute wohl die Globalisierung einiger hier  völlig falsch,ODER???*

Ich habe eine Muttersprache und nutze sie.

In diesem Sinne..............reingehauen


----------



## Dart (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Tino schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings mehr als komisch finde, ist die Tatsache, das auch mehr als genug Leute hier, sich ganz komische (englische) Namen geben, als wenn sie keinen von zu Hause mitbekommen haben.#c


Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann hast du eigentlich gar keine Probleme, das zieht sich schließlich durch alle Foren, nicht nur im AB, und ist nicht sonderlich repräsentativ für diesen Thread:q
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Schleie! (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Verstehe hier auch nicht das Problem so ganz...

Die Globalisierung trifft doch bei allem zu, nicht nur Angeln (bzw. Karpfenangeln).

Zum PC sagt doch auch keiner Rechenmaschine, oder?

Ein Laptop, sagt da jemand tragbare Rechenmaschine?

Also bitte, mal wieder alles hier auf die Karpfenangler schieben, die sich mit ihren Sachen eben etwas mehr befassen, wie vllt der "normale" Angler.

Ist doch im Berufsleben auch so, der Leihe sagt es so, und der Facharbeiter verwendet Fachbegriffe.

PS:
@Tino:


> Was ich allerdings mehr als komisch finde, ist die Tatsache, das auch mehr als genug Leute hier, sich ganz komische (englische) Namen geben, als wenn sie keinen von zu Hause mitbekommen haben.
> 
> Ich schaue mir auch ausländische Foren an,und man wagt es nicht zu glauben:
> 
> Da gibt sich kein Schwein deutsche Fantasienamen.



Schau mal dem Themenstarter seinen Namen an


----------



## gringo92 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

ihr habt probleme |uhoh:

versucht es mal alle englischen fachbegriffe auf deutsch zu übersetzten, dann anzuwenden und dann beim "tackle dealer" (oke das wort ist wohl wirklcih überflüssig) das zu bekommen was ihr haben wollt.

safety clip´s = sicherheits ..... da fängst schon an . wie übersetzt ihr clips ? |kopfkrat spontan fällt mir nichts ein . und selbst wenn ich 5minuten überlegen müsste.
es gibt viele verschieden ähnliche fachbegriffe die ebnfalls schwer zu übersetzten sind bzw auf deusch für mitangler bzw gerätehändler keinen sinn ergeben.

nehmt es so wie es ist .
in der gramatik gibt es auch genügend lateinische fremdwörter mit denen wir (zumindest die schüler)uns rumquälen müssen .

wenn ich meiner deutschlehrerin erzähle das "Haus"  ein "Namenswort" ist bzw das wort "Nomen" nicht benutze reisst die mir n Kopf ab :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Nachts ist es kälter als Draußen! 

Wenn es nachts kälter ist als draußen, sollte  
man lieber zu Fuß, als Bergauf gehen, weil es  
dann nicht so dunkel ist. Obwohl Bergauf ist  
eigentlich näher, als zu Fuß. Und vor allem ist  
es wärmer, als Bergab. Aber für schwangere  
Jungfrauen ist es immer weiter, als tagsüber. 

Nur für die drei lustigen Zwei, wird es immer  
kälter sein, als mit dem Zug. Denn der Zug fährt  
schneller, als im stehen. Aber trotzdem brauch der Zug länger, als im Flugzeug, weil das Flugzeug im Wasser weiter fliegt, als in Milch. Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Das Flugzeug ist morgens ja auch leichter, als mit dem Zug. 

Man kann aber auch zu Fuß mit dem Auto schwimmen. 

Das ist sogar billiger, wie in der Stadt. Aber dat  
beste überhaupt, man bleibt einfach daheim. Da isses immer noch schöner, als in der eigenen  
Wohnung!


Alles ein bissel verwirrend, oder ;-)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Und ich immer Krempel oder Gedöns, wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob dieser Sprachgebrauch nur im hessischen Anwendung findet.....




In Franken heißt es einfach nur "Graffl" (etwas hochdeutscher: "Geraffel"; vollkommen hochdeutsch: "Gerümpel"). Dürfte sich von der Bedeutung her mit deinen Bezeichnungen aber decken.
|rolleyes


----------



## herrmänn11 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Hallo Kohlmeise!Du scheinst mir ja die volle Kontrolle über alles zu haben.Anstatt deine Meinung kundt zu tun, machst du hier einen auf Oberlehrer.Na ja jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr.


 du schreibst hier wie blöd du es findest das die karpfenangler alles verenglischen, aber hast du dir schonmmal gedanken über deinen namen gemacht ? also ich find schon das der sich anhört als würd der ausn englischen kommen


----------



## Hemmingway60 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



herrmänn11 schrieb:


> du schreibst hier wie blöd du es findest das die karpfenangler alles verenglischen, aber hast du dir schonmmal gedanken über deinen namen gemacht ? also ich find schon das der sich anhört als würd der ausn englischen kommen


Es ist schon seltsam,wie schnell man bei euch in der szene etwas unterstellt bekommt! Scheinbar must du einen anderen Artikel gelesen haben. In meinem kommt das Wort "BLÖDE,, nicht vor und auser dem,Jeder kann sich nennen wie er will! das war nicht das Thema, und meine Rechtschreibung sollte auch nicht das Problem sein in diesem sinne Petri Heil#h


----------



## Tino (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hallo Schleie
Zitat:

PS:
@Tino:


Schau mal dem Themenstarter seinen Namen an [/quote]


Endlich!!!

das meine ich ja,da fängt es an.Wir sind ja wieder ganz schnell.


----------



## Tino (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann hast du eigentlich gar keine Probleme, das zieht sich schließlich durch alle Foren, nicht nur im AB, und ist nicht sonderlich repräsentativ für diesen Thread:q
> LG, Reiner|wavey:



Ich habe kein Problem.Damit gehts doch los.Als ob die Leute keinen Namen haben.
Was ich da geschrieben habe heißt, das sich die Leute in ausländischen Foren keine deutschen Fantasienamen geben.
Umgekehrt ist es aber in deutschen Foren= englische Namen.
*
Das habe ich aber auch so geschrieben!!!*
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Das man jeden Mist immer extra erklären muß... #d


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Es ist schon traurig, wie unsere deutsche Muttersprache " verenglischt " wird !
Es gibt ja kaum noch einen Bereich, ob Wirtschaft, Politik, Angeln usw. wo deutsche Begriffe nicht " zur Sau " gemacht werden.
Ich war längere Zeit in den Staaten.
Die einzigsten deutschen Wörter, die ich dort gehört habe, waren:

Sauerkraut
Lederhose
Oktoberfest !!!

Gibt uns das zu denken - ich glaube nicht !!!

Grüße an alle Andersdenkenden !


----------



## tarpoon (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

ihr geht mir wirklich auf den ++++. hauptsache wieder irgend was zum rumheulen gefunden.
wir armen deutschen haben es ja so schlecht. irgend wann kann man es echt nicht mehr hören. freut euch auf den frühling)


----------



## trixi-v-h (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Wenn wir Deutsche nur halb soviel Stolz auf unsere Sprache wären wie unsere französischen Nachbarn so wäre diese Diskussion gar nicht gegeben. Wieso geht es in anderen Ländern ihre Sprachkultur zu bewahren nur in Deutschland nicht? Es gibt sicherlich Begriffe welche aus dem jeweiligen Ursprungsland entnommen werden sollten aber nicht auf diese Art. Oder will mir irgendjemand hier erzählen das es unbedingt Tackledealer heissen muss ausser weil es ja so "gut" klingt? Angelgeschäft bzw. Gerätehändler macht es mindestens genau so gut und sollte von allen verstanden werden.


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

man kann sich auch über Sinnlosigkeiten aufregen!

das exzessive karpfenfischen kommt nunmal aus Großbritannien, ergo sind die Begriffe in englisch...is das gleiche wie beim Snooker, poker etc...




trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wenn wir Deutsche nur halb soviel Stolz auf unsere Sprache wären wie unsere französischen Nachbarn so wäre diese Diskussion gar nicht gegeben.



deswegen findet man in unserem nachbarland auch selten jemanden der einen versteht, weil er kein englisch oder deutsch kann...dazu is man sich ja zu fein...soll der rest doch französisch lernen...

wir leben in einer globalisierten welt und englisch ist nunmal die übliche wirtschaftssprache...wo liegt das problem...
dieses engstirnige denken is hier vollkommen fehl am platz und drückt schon wieder in ne politische ecke welche im anglerboard nichts zu suchen haben sollte


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

@ Soulfly

Die Sonne geht im Osten auf!!!!!!!!

Ich verstehe nicht, was englisch mit globalisierter Welt zu tun hat !
Bist Du schon mal aus Dresden raus gekommen ?


----------



## herrmänn11 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Hemmingway60 schrieb:


> Es ist schon seltsam,wie schnell man bei euch in der szene etwas unterstellt bekommt! Scheinbar must du einen anderen Artikel gelesen haben. In meinem kommt das Wort "BLÖDE,, nicht vor und auser dem,Jeder kann sich nennen wie er will! das war nicht das Thema, und meine Rechtschreibung sollte auch nicht das Problem sein in diesem sinne Petri Heil#h


hemmingway, worum geht es nun in deinen thema, um rechtschreibung oder ums denglisch ? nachdem ich deinen bericht gelesen habe, habe ich dich so verstanden das du es das du es BLÖD findes das so viele englische worte in der angelei benutzt werden, und die karpfenangler einen erheblichen beitrag dazu leisten. wenn ich das nun falsch verstanden habe berichtige mich. das schönste an deien beitrag fand ich nun deinen namen, der sich meiner meinung nach sehr englisch anhört. das währe für mich so, ich mach jetzt ne diät, aber die schokolade esse ich denn noch auf.

in diesem sinne wünsch auch ich dir noch nen dickes petrie, ach solltes noch nen rechtschreibfehler finden, heb ihn gut auf, wer weiss wann mal wieder einen findest.


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

globalisierte welt und englisch hat insofern viel miteinander zu tun, das englisch nunmal die sprache ist welche alles verbindet...die sprache die der russe genauso versteht wie der nigerianer usw...


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hallo,
ich bin seit ca. ner woche hier angemeldet und als ich die ersten seiten gelesen hatte musste ich auch erstmal nachschauen was das alles überhaupt heißt.;+|kopfkrat
finde das alles aber nicht schlimm, wer sich mit dem einem thema beschäftigt und dafür interessiert fragt was dieses eine wort bedeutet und merkt es sich und gut ist. man gewöhnt sich daran und wird selber auch bald so reden bzw schreiben.
aber hier wurde höchstwarscheinlich nur wieder was gesucht um ein bisschen zu diskutieren... |krach:

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## Siermann (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Sehe das genau so wie  pauli ,wen man  es ernst meint m der karpfenangelei kommt man um diese begriffe nicht mehr drummherum und das mutterland is nun mal england ,!
mfg tim


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da liegst du völlig falsch! Das mag vielleicht für England gelten, in Osteuropa, Spanien oder Italien weis man, was damit gemeint ist....|rolleyes


War zugegebenermaßen ünglücklich ausgedrückt...




Student schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es kein Anglizismus....


DAS meinte ich #h

Das Wort Handy deutet auf englischen Ursprung hin, aber in keinem englischsprachigen Land gibt es dieses Wort.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Das Wort "handy" gibt es im Englischen schon, es bedeutet nur "praktisch" und nicht Mobiltelefon. 
Das "Denglisch" nimmt in seiner Verbreitung stark zu. Das Karpfenangeln ist dort nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Als junger Mensch ist man da noch anpassungsfähig und ich habe auch kein wirkliches Problem damit. Wer sich um seine Muttersprache sorgt, der sollte erstmal woanders anfangen; "Alda, dritte Hit?"


----------



## bennie (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

die pösen pösen karpfenangler


----------



## Yoshi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

.... und die pösen pösen Big Gaymer, Feeder- und Pickerer, Matcher, Flyfisher, Jerker, usw.:q
Ich bin Tica Angler, also verlateinischt.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Man kann sich über sowas aufregen, man kann zu einem solchen Thema einen Thread aufmachen und diskutieren, man kann es selber anders/besser machen und entsprechend "deutscher" schreiben/sprechen,.... 

Man kann NICHT die Veränderung von Sprache aufhalten.........

In diesem Sinne:
Nett, dass es angesprochen wurde, ändern wird sich dadurch mit Sicherheit nichts..


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Big Gaymer



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Leute, zieht die Keuchheitskürtel an, das wird seltsam hier


----------



## Bellyboater (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Leute, zieht die *Keuch*heitsgürtel an, das wird seltsam hier



Warum? Hast du dich erkältet?


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hast ja recht, habs mal "verbessert"


----------



## Yoshi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Leute, zieht die Keuchheitsgürtel an, das wird seltsam hier



Mensch Steffen, du musst ja immer gleich alles verraten#q. Wollte mal schauen, wie lange es dauert, bis jemand den Doppeljoke (ähm, auf deutsch "Witz") mitbekommt. Halt dich doch das nächste mal ein bisschen zurück, o.k.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Ich buddel den Trööt mal aus weil Winter ist und ich einen tollen Link zum Thema denglish gefunden hab für alle die vom denglish begeistert sind und die die sich gar nicht damit anfreunden können:#6

http://www.rhetorik-netz.de/rhetorik/denglisch.htm


----------



## wilhelm (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Hallo Professor haste gut geschrieben|rolleyes.
Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel daran du bedeckter Problemlöser .:m
Merrseburgisch -deutsch . Einst saßen Idise, setzten sich hierher und dorthin. Einige hefteten Fesseln, einige reizten die Heere auf. Einige klaubten herum an den Volkesfesseln Entspringe den Haftbanden, entkomme den Feinden. #6 Hört sich doch auch auf Normaldeutsch nicht schlecht an Gruß Wilhelm 
Und ein gutes neues Jahr 2014 dir und deinen Lieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Ist authentisch und wird nicht verfälscht(passt also gut zum Thema)!
Macht in dieser Form durchaus auch neugierig und was ist sinnvoller als sich Wissen anzueignen?|rolleyes


Dito.#h


----------



## Carpcrack98 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Diese ganze Disskusion ist doch sowie komplett überflüssig, wollt ihr in einen Laden gehen und dann sagen ich hätte bittte gerne eine Dose Schwimm - Koch - Kugeln 20mm und ein Bleikernvorfach, dazu noch eine Match ähhh.... Spielrute.
Prima Sache .... nicht


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Karpfenszene verfremdet immer mehr Anglersprache!!*

Da fällt mir ein legendäres Interview von Jil Sander ein:



> "Ich habe vielleicht etwas Weltverbesserndes. Mein Leben ist eine _givingstory_. Man muß _contemporary_ sein, das _future Denken_ haben. Meine Idee war, die _hand-tailored-Geschichte_ mit den neuen Technologien zu verbinden. Und für den Erfolg war mein _coordinated concept_ entscheidend, die Idee, daß man viele Teile einer _collection_ miteinander _combinen_ muß. Aber die _audience_ hat das von Anfang an _supported_. Der problembewußte Mensch von heute kann diese _refined qualities_ mit _spirit_ eben auch _appreciaten_. Wer _Ladyisches_ will, _searcht_ nicht bei Jil Sander. Man muß Sinn haben für das _effortless_, das _magic_ meines Stils."Quelle: Jil Sander im FAZ-Interview vom 22. März 1996, nachgedruckt in SPIEGEL Nr. 14, 1996, S. 270, zitiert nach VDS e.V. und ORF - unter beiden Quellen findet man auch Übersetzungsvorschläge ins Deutsche.



aus: http://www.onlinezeitung24.de/article/2906

... und etlichen weiteren Seiten im web


----------

